# Stripped Screw



## SocketMan (Sep 21, 2011)

My Daughter has a IPhone 4 with a Stripped out screw on it. I need to get it out. We have to replace the screen as it is broken.
Does anyone have a good suggestion for getting it out?

Thanks


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello SocketMan! 
Heres a few suggestions for removing the stripped screw...
1: Take to a local computer repair shop
2: Take it into a Best Buy, they may have something to help you out.
3: You can try to buy a Screw Extractor set, it should remove it, but not guaranteed. Here's one that looks pretty good (http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/Precision-Screw-Extractor-Set/IF145-118)
4: You can try using a flat head screw driver to get it out yourself. As shown here: 




5: Lastly, you can take it in to an Apple Store, its almost guaranteed you will get it out there!

Good Luck!


----------

